# NCEES Credentials Evaluation



## Atf TX (Oct 1, 2019)

Has anyone got their Bachelors foreign degree evaluated by NCEES. If so have they come back with any additional requirements?


----------



## DKS (Nov 8, 2019)

@Atf TX, just did mine and they were quite generous with a Bachelor's degree from Canada.  No deficiencies noted.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 7, 2019)

If you have a 4 yr bachelor of engineering degree from a foreign country . For degree verification, do they need transcript/mark sheets for all 4 yrs /8 semesters? 

I had enough work experience, so when I applied with NY board they approved me to take FE and PE and I passed my PE last April. But I see there is education verification unverified at MyNCEES and I was thinking this could be helpful to get everything verified in case you have to apply for comity license etc.

Can someone throw some light on this?


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Dec 8, 2019)

@roy167, from what state are you trying to apply? Typically, one of the requirement for credential evaluation for foreign engineering degree is the course outline for all your subjects in college. You should request it at your university where you got your engineering degree and the university should send it directly to the evaluation consultant. I would suggest if there is  other evaluation consultant other    than NCEES, it would be better. Josef Silny is a good credential evaluation consultant. But you need to double check it with your  engineering state board if which consultant they will accept.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 8, 2019)

@BebeshKingas stated, I already passed my PE from NY. I sent the paper application to NY board, did not use the degree credits as I had enough credits from work experience and  I just sent them verification letters from my bosses. 

Now I'm looking at the NCEES portal and it doesn't have my degree verification. I was just trying to get that squared away that way in future transferring license to different state won't be any issue.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 8, 2019)

roy167 said:


> @BebeshKingas stated, I already passed my PE from NY. I sent the paper application to NY board, did not use the degree credits as I had enough credits from work experience and  I just sent them verification letters from my bosses.
> 
> Now I'm looking at the NCEES portal and it doesn't have my degree verification. I was just trying to get that squared away that way in future transferring license to different state won't be any issue.


Did you send your transcripts to NCEES? When I was filling out their education verification, that was one of the steps.

if you have a foreign degree, depending on where it’s from, you may need to use their Credential Evaluation service: https://ncees.org/records/ncees-credentials-evaluations/


----------



## roy167 (Dec 8, 2019)

Applicants who earned degrees through non-EAC/ABET-accredited programs (including most programs outside the United States) are usually required to have their credentials evaluated by NCEES before being approved.

The question I have is, I already appeared and passed FE and PE. I'm confused as to why would I need to do this? It is like not like I'm seeking approval from board to appear for FE/PE exams. 

Can someone explain what is the need of RECORD section in myNCEES? especially when you have passed PE and have the license number from a state board, in my case, it is from NY board.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 8, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Applicants who earned degrees through non-EAC/ABET-accredited programs (including most programs outside the United States) are usually required to have their credentials evaluated by NCEES before being approved.
> 
> The question I have is, I already appeared and passed FE and PE. I'm confused as to why would I need to do this? It is like not like I'm seeking approval from board to appear for FE/PE exams.
> 
> Can someone explain what is the need of RECORD section in myNCEES? especially when you have passed PE and have the license number from a state board, in my case, it is from NY board.


Let me give an example: In WA (and NY, from your description), you are allowed to get your PE license by virtue of your work experience, whether or not you have a degree. In other states, you are restricted from being licensed unless you have an ABET-accredited degree, even if you have a lot of work experience  (I believe FL is one of those states).

The NCEES record is designed to meet the minimum standards for licensure in most states, so your application process can be made easier. It is a safe bet that you should have a degree to be licensed, since many states have this written into their application process in some shape or form. Some states allow you to use the NCEES record system for application for initial OR comity/reciprocity licensure, and some allow you to use it for comity/reciprocity only.

Seeing as how you probably have a license without a valid degree, I would guess that you will have a difficult time getting licensed in other states where a degree is required unless you can verify your degree meets NCEES/the state’s standards. The purpose of the NCEES credential evaluation is to allow for a standard means against which to compare your education.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ignatius (Dec 12, 2019)

I recently got mine evaluated. I have a bachelors from India and a MS and MBA from US universities. NCEES still came up with deficiency in 2 credits Basic Math/Science. I just don't understand their arbitrary scoring for credits obtained in a foriegn country.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 19, 2019)

For those of us who graduated long time ago and can't remember exactly what was the subject syllabus, how do you get this info? In some foreign countries there is no system of credit hours, units etc , how do you get this info? 

I think they are looking for units and course description.  I don't know whether transcript provide unit? I'm working on transcript and not sure what will it contain. 


Course (units)


Description


Design of Bridges (3)


Highway loading; load distribution; moving loads; deck girder bridges; design of bridge elements; piers, abutments; specifications and codes; bridge construction


----------



## DKS (Dec 19, 2019)

@roy167

In my case, I requested that the registrar's office at my alma mater produce the required syllabus, with course descriptions, of all the courses I took and mail this directly to NCEES.  (My university had a standardized form for this.)

Another option, which is a lot of work, is to try to find copies of the university's general calendar from when you were a student (I know that the university I graduated from houses them in their main library), scan the course descriptions, compile them with evidence that they came from the university's general calendar and upload them (as a PDF if my memory is correct) to NCESS through your dashboard in a help request.

I know my transcripts contained the following elements (YMMV):

• The student's name and day/month of birth
• The student ID number
• Program of study including major, minor, concentration
• List of courses and grades earned by level (non-degree, undergraduate, graduate)
• Term GPA
• Record of academic standing
• Summary of transfer credit from other institutions
• Academic awards and scholarships
• Degree awarded with the degree date

Hope this helps.


----------



## Warrior PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Ignatius said:


> I recently got mine evaluated. I have a bachelors from India and a MS and MBA from US universities. NCEES still came up with deficiency in 2 credits Basic Math/Science. I just don't understand their arbitrary scoring for credits obtained in a foriegn country.


I came to know yesterday that i am missing 5 credits, did you find out what exactly you need to do earn the missing credits? Any help will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ignatius (Jan 11, 2020)

*The following was the reply from NCEES when I asked about the basis or evaulation and their recommendation to eliminate the deficiency. I could not attach pdf so i took a screen shot of the attachment.*

_"Your evaluation was completed using the NCEES Engineering Education Standard, to which all non EAC/ABET accredited degrees are compared to. Courses are converted to U.S. credits for a 4 year program such as yours converted to 128 credits....5 year programs to 160. You can find information about this standard on our website or the following link:http://ncees.org/engineering/ncees-engineering-education-standard/This standard was written by members of US state engineering licensing boards as a way to evaluate a person’s education against a generally agreed upon set of educational criteria. Please understand that if your report indicates deficiencies, this does not necessarily mean that your state licensing board will not permit you to sit for the exam or to be comity licensed in their jurisdiction. Ultimately, the individual state licensing boards make that decision based upon a number of factors, one of which is the NCEES Credentials Evaluation. You should be sure to contact them for advice on how to proceed for exam eligibility and/or licensure in their state.State licensing boards will then take this report and fit it to their own requirements. This will be different in every state. Some state licensing boards will expect that your evaluation will be equivalent, or Meet the NCEES Engineering Education Standard. Still, other state licensing boards may allow for deficiencies based on other factors in your application with their board, such as experience, post-graduate degrees etc. Again, please check with them and they will advise you whether you would need to make up these deficiencies or if you can proceed with the licensure process despite the deficiencies.When the evaluation is transmitted to a US state board for review, the evaluation can be interpreted however they would like. It is always up to a US state engineering licensing board to make any final approval to sit for an exam or for licensure since they are issuing the license. Again contact your state licensing board as they will advise you how to proceed in the process, in their jurisdiction. If a state board recommends action or if you feel you want to be proactive to eliminate deficiencies, let me know I can assist you in that process, in the selection of college classes or by the use of CLEP or DSST Exams, see the attached list of *CLEP &amp; DSST Exams that are acceptable*. Then purchase a re-evaluation from your dashboard page."_


----------



## Warrior PE (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I got a similar response from NCEES upon questioning. I cant pick calculus or chemistry because i have credits for those already. So, I am left with Biology or Natural Science to cover up my credits.


----------



## roy167 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey Guys, my foreign degree transcript is sent by my university by airmail, which requires signature by the receiver. On the NCEES transcript request form, the address is PO box meaning there won't be any person to sign it and I'm afraid that the transcript might be returned. Did anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## roy167 (Mar 11, 2020)

Missing 1 hour biology or chemistry
Missing 9 hours of General education
 
What does an hour mean here?  Does it mean 1 credit hour? and 9 credit hour?  How do I go about removing the deficiency? I'm licensed PE in NY state but would like to seek a license in a different state. Can I go ahead and still apply? 
 I took biology/chemistry at high school level. Does that not count? Our curriculum did n't offer these classes at undergrad level.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 11, 2020)

roy167 said:


> Missing 1 hour biology or chemistry
> Missing 9 hours of General education
> 
> What does an hour mean here?  Does it mean 1 credit hour? and 9 credit hour?  How do I go about removing the deficiency? I'm licensed PE in NY state but would like to seek a license in a different state. Can I go ahead and still apply?
> I took biology/chemistry at high school level. Does that not count? Our curriculum did n't offer these classes at undergrad level.


It likely means 1 credit hour. And no, high school wouldn't count. It needs to be from a college. You can get clarification from NCEES directly about it.

You could still apply to other states but you need to meet their requirements. And these missing credits could cause you to not meet requirements there.


----------



## roy167 (Mar 12, 2020)

Warrior said:


> Hopefully, I will be able to meet my State Boards requirement in Education now. I will share that experience too.


So after you remove the deficiency,  you have to order another credential evaluation (meaning pay $350)? , can you verify or there is only one time fee of $350?


----------



## Warrior PE (Mar 16, 2020)

roy167 said:


> So after you remove the deficiency,  you have to order another credential evaluation (meaning pay $350)? , can you verify or there is only one time fee of $350?


You need to pay $100 for re-evaluation (not $350) and it takes only 2-3 business days for completion.


----------



## Warrior PE (Mar 16, 2020)

roy167 said:


> Missing 1 hour biology or chemistry
> Missing 9 hours of General education
> 
> What does an hour mean here?  Does it mean 1 credit hour? and 9 credit hour?  How do I go about removing the deficiency? I'm licensed PE in NY state but would like to seek a license in a different state. Can I go ahead and still apply?
> I took biology/chemistry at high school level. Does that not count? Our curriculum did n't offer these classes at undergrad level.


In my experience on this topic so far, most of the state boards will ask you to complete missing 1 credit in Math/Science to process your License application. My report said that i am missing 5 credits each in Math/Science and General Education. My state board wants only Math/Science missing credits to be completed.

My report had like 35 credits which were not considered (i don't know how the evaluation works). Contact NCEES as advised be a fellow member.


----------



## Warrior PE (Mar 25, 2020)

My License application is finally approved, Should i buy a STAMP and put PE st the end of my name now?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 26, 2020)

You application was approved by your state board? And they gave you a license number? If yes to both of those questions, then yeah, go ahead of add PE to your name and get a stamp. If no to either of those, give it a little more time; sounds like your almost there


----------



## Warrior PE (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, i can see my license number and status "active" on the state board website.


----------



## roy167 (Apr 1, 2020)

I had 1 credit missing in biology/chemistry and 9 hours in general education.  I applied for comity PE to West Virginia and it was approved without any mention of taking any additional classes. It seems they are considering other factors besides education evaluation. They may also be looking at your practical experience etc. Hope this will be the case with all the other states that I might want to comity to. I already passed my PE from NY board. I will hold off on taking CLEP exam in chemistry.


----------



## Warrior PE (May 6, 2020)

Since you already had PE License, missing credits may not have any value in the comity License application. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roy167 (May 6, 2020)

Warrior said:


> Since you already had PE License, missing credits may not have any value in the comity License application. Thanks for sharing.


So does that mean for most part I will be able to get license in any state by way of comity?  What you are saying is, when you apply to a board for FE/PE exams etc, missing credits etc may matter a whole lot.


----------



## Rimon (Feb 19, 2021)

I had been Evacuated my Engineering degree through NCEES then I got I am missing 6 hrs general education 
Could you please let me know what next step?


----------



## piscescon (Feb 19, 2021)

I have enough hours but “Missing biology or chemistry”.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 20, 2021)

Contact your state board. How to proceed is really up to them.


----------



## AdityaG (Aug 2, 2021)

I have MS in engineering from US university and Bachelor degree from foreign university. MS uni directly sent my transcript to NCEES and they verified. And my BS transcript, diploma and course description was pending on NCEES. My BS education tab was pending. NCCES emailed me to send them BS docs directly from my uni to them. They received and verified my foreign BS degree. I did not see any credential evaluation tab popped up in my record section. I asked them if I need to do credential evaluation, they said they bypassed that in my case and instructed me to transmit record to the board. I transmitted my NCEES record for initial licensure to the board. Does it mean that I don't need to do credential evaluation even I have UG from foreign uni, which is the board requirement?? Will the PE board accept this ?


----------



## AdityaG (Aug 2, 2021)

I have MS in engineering from US university and Bachelor degree from foreign university. MS uni directly sent my transcript to NCEES and they verified. And my BS transcript, diploma and course description was pending on NCEES. My BS education tab was pending. NCCES emailed me to send them BS docs directly from my uni to them. They received and verified my foreign BS degree. I did not see any credential evaluation tab popped up in my record section. I asked them if I need to do credential evaluation, they said they bypassed that in my case and instructed me to transmit record to the board. I transmitted my NCEES record for initial licensure to the board. Does it mean that I don't need to do credential evaluation even I have UG from foreign uni, which is the board requirement?? Will the PE board accept this ? Does PE state boards accept NCEES transcript verification? What does it really mean if I am able transmit my NCEES record to the state board ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 2, 2021)

AdityaG said:


> I have MS in engineering from US university and Bachelor degree from foreign university. MS uni directly sent my transcript to NCEES and they verified. And my BS transcript, diploma and course description was pending on NCEES. My BS education tab was pending. NCCES emailed me to send them BS docs directly from my uni to them. They received and verified my foreign BS degree. I did not see any credential evaluation tab popped up in my record section. I asked them if I need to do credential evaluation, they said they bypassed that in my case and instructed me to transmit record to the board. I transmitted my NCEES record for initial licensure to the board. Does it mean that I don't need to do credential evaluation even I have UG from foreign uni, which is the board requirement?? Will the PE board accept this ? Does PE state boards accept NCEES transcript verification? What does it really mean if I am able transmit my NCEES record to the state board ?


Ultimately it's up to the state board, but I would expect them to accept NCEES's finding that you don't need a credential evaluation. Make sure you save the documentation from NCEES saying that you don't need credential evaluation. If it was only stated verbally, I'd ask for it in writing.


----------



## AdityaG (Aug 4, 2021)

@jean15paul_PE Its interesting that I recently received a call from the board asking to provide the credential evaluation. I told them there is no option in my NCEES record to do the evaluation as they bypassed it and told me to transmit the record to the board. They said they need the C Eval. I asked NCEES to let the board know why they think they by passed my case. Waiting...


----------



## Warrior PE (Sep 7, 2021)

One of my fried had Bachelors and Master from foreign universities. He told me that NCEES told him that Masters has no value in credential evaluation for PE exams. They only look at what was covered in Bachelors program. I don't know if this info has any relevance to your case or not but just wanted to share this and wanted to know if this is still true or not.


----------



## Adiroop (Oct 12, 2021)

If I have Masters and PhD degrees from the US in the same field as my Bachelors, do I still need to get evaluated for my Bachelor's degree?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 12, 2021)

Adiroop said:


> If I have Masters and PhD degrees from the US in the same field as my Bachelors, do I still need to get evaluated for my Bachelor's degree?


The Bachelors degree is the one that NCEES cares about. If your Bachelor's is ABET accredited then you don't have to get it evaluated. If it's not ABET accredited, then you do have to get it evaluated. You graduate work should help you passed the evaluation.


----------



## Adiroop (Oct 12, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> The Bachelors degree is the one that NCEES cares about. If you're Bachelor's is ABET accredited then you don't have to get it evaluated. If it's not ABET accredited, then you do have to get it evaluated. You graduate work should help you passed the evaluation.


I just chatted with NCEES and they said it is up to the individual boards


----------



## jasaydevilmar (Nov 23, 2021)

Rimon said:


> I had been Evacuated my Engineering degree through NCEES then I got I am missing 6 hrs general education
> Could you please let me know what next step?


Me too. I have a bachelor degree from a foreign country and would like to apply for licensure in florida. NCEES evaluation said that i missed 9 hrs General Education only. Would you mind telling me what to do next please.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 23, 2021)

jasaydevilmar said:


> Me too. I have a bachelor degree from a foreign country and would like to apply for licensure in florida. NCEES evaluation said that i missed 9 hrs General Education only. Would you mind telling me what to do next please.


You need to contact the Florida board, share the results of the NCEES evaluation with them, and ask them what you need to do to get licensed.


----------



## nehasureshpawar (Nov 26, 2021)

I have my bachelors from India and masters from US.. I recently completed my NCEES evaluation and I have 12 credits missing in math/science and 6 in general education. I have passed my FE and want to give my PE for Massachusetts board. Any suggestions on how I can remove the deficiencies. I am not sure how I have 12 credits missing in math/science.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 27, 2021)

nehasureshpawar said:


> I have my bachelors from India and masters from US.. I recently completed my NCEES evaluation and I have 12 credits missing in math/science and 6 in general education. I have passed my FE and want to give my PE for Massachusetts board. Any suggestions on how I can remove the deficiencies. I am not sure how I have 12 credits missing in math/science.


You have to ask the Massachusetts engineering board. They decide if you have to remove the deficiencies and if
so, what will be required.


----------



## Be-n (Nov 27, 2021)

jasaydevilmar said:


> Me too. I have a bachelor degree from a foreign country and would like to apply for licensure in florida. NCEES evaluation said that i missed 9 hrs General Education only. Would you mind telling me what to do next please.











Licensure Process - Florida Board of Professional Engineers







fbpe.org





just follow the board’s directions. They are pretty responsive. I would think they may forgive you for not having 9 hrs of general education since you have higher degrees from US, but I don’t know.
US BS definitely requires more general math and science hours than BS in my home country. It was about double amount of math hours here. 
I attempted to evaluate my degree years ago with one of two approved evaluation companies in FL. It was a lot of trouble for me. They didn’t accept any papers from me. They wanted everything to be sent directly to them by my foreign university. Well, I found it was quite impossible to make my foreign school to send anything to US, especially getting every single course description. So, I gave up and spent a couple of years to get my BS in US while working full time as an engineer. I don’t have masters though.


----------



## Warrior PE (Dec 1, 2021)

nehasureshpawar said:


> I have my bachelors from India and masters from US.. I recently completed my NCEES evaluation and I have 12 credits missing in math/science and 6 in general education. I have passed my FE and want to give my PE for Massachusetts board. Any suggestions on how I can remove the deficiencies. I am not sure how I have 12 credits missing in math/science.


It all depends on state board. Usually (in my case and my friend's case with two different states) missing credits in general education are not required to meet. But, missing credits in math/science are mandatory to meet. CLEP or similar exams credits are acceptable by NCEES and most state boards to cover missing credits. CLEP or similar credits must be from the deficit subjects only. I hope this will help.


----------



## nehasureshpawar (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi thanks for your reply. I contacted the state and I am required to complete my math/sci credits.. I will be taking the CLEP exam to complete those. Thanks again .


----------



## Be-n (Dec 2, 2021)

nehasureshpawar said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. I contacted the state and I am required to complete my math/sci credits.. I will be taking the CLEP exam to complete those. Thanks again .


So, who has a final say in evaluation of your foreign degree, the board or NCEES?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2021)

Be-n said:


> So, who has a final say in evaluation of your foreign degree, the board or NCEES?


NCEES completes an evaluation against their degree requirements.
Your state board reviews the results of the NCEES evaluations and decides how to proceed. The state board ultimately has the final say.


----------



## Be-n (Dec 2, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> NCEES completes an evaluation against their degree requirements.
> Your state board reviews the results of the NCEES evaluations and decides how to proceed. The state board ultimately has the final say.


Thanks. A friend of a friend asked about this process not too long ago. 
I guess it has changed since I tried to use my foreign degree 6 years ago. Back then, NCEES didn’t offer any evaluation services and the state board listed a couple of approved evaluation companies.


----------



## hr.ghorbani (Jan 10, 2022)

I applied for NCEES record. Since I graduated from outside the US, I had to evaluate my bachelor's degree by NCEES. I sent my original official translated documents, and it took two weeks for evaluation. They evaluated without deficiency. I paid $350 for the evaluation. I was very lucky that I didn't have any issue with the evaluation process. Now I have a record file so I can apply for any state by NCEES record.


----------



## StructuresNerd (Feb 2, 2022)

nehasureshpawar said:


> I have my bachelors from India and masters from US.. I recently completed my NCEES evaluation and I have 12 credits missing in math/science and 6 in general education. I have passed my FE and want to give my PE for Massachusetts board. Any suggestions on how I can remove the deficiencies. I am not sure how I have 12 credits missing in math/science.


From which university did you complete your bachelors and what was the year? I a see major difference in syllabus of recent years and old pattern. I am in the process of submitting transcripts to NCEES. I did bachelors from India, UoP. I hold Texas EIT, I have previously submitted my bachelors transcripts to TBPE and they didn't say anything.


----------



## Kunalshah007 (May 26, 2022)

Ignatius said:


> I recently got mine evaluated. I have a bachelors from India and a MS and MBA from US universities. NCEES still came up with deficiency in 2 credits Basic Math/Science. I just don't understand their arbitrary scoring for credits obtained in a foriegn country.


Hey, Just came across this comment while I was researching about my NCEES evaluation. I did my bachelor's in India as well and MS from US. I got the NCEES evaluation report today and they came up with one basic science deficiency. Do you think I will be allowed to take the FE exam with that deficiency. Have you overcome any deficiency by enrolling in any school/university for just basic science courses?


----------



## Warrior PE (Jun 8, 2022)

Kunalshah007 said:


> Hey, Just came across this comment while I was researching about my NCEES evaluation. I did my bachelor's in India as well and MS from US. I got the NCEES evaluation report today and they came up with one basic science deficiency. Do you think I will be allowed to take the FE exam with that deficiency. Have you overcome any deficiency by enrolling in any school/university for just basic science courses?


Easiest method in my opinion is to give CLEP exam to cover the deficiency. No college enrollment required to give CLEP exams. Just check with NCEES which CLEP exam you should give to cover the deficiency. NCEES can also tell you if you are eligible to give FE exam with current deficiency or not. Good Luck.


----------

